# Research into Diabetes and Technology



## TomW

Hi Online Forum, I’m Tom and I work in the research team at Diabetes UK on the Clinical Studies Groups (more on those below if you haven’t heard of us before!). I hope you don’t mind but we are holding a meeting focused on research into Diabetes and Technology (both all forms of Diabetes and all meanings of technology), and would really like to reach out and find a couple more people with Type 2 diabetes who have an interest in how technology could help them manage their condition and would be free to attend an event in London on December 13th. All of the details are in the advert below but if you have any further questions then please do ask me here!



*Diabetes and Technology Meeting*

Diabetes UK will be holding a meeting with experts including people living with diabetes to discuss technology in diabetes to identify areas of research that need to be addressed to move the field forward.


You may be aware that Diabetes UK has set up Clinical Studies Groups for diabetes, uniting leading scientists with people living with diabetes and healthcare professionals to identify priority areas where more research is needed. Diabetes and technology has been identified as an area of importance by the Clinical Studies Groups, and in response Diabetes UK has agreed to hold a meeting focused on this area. The meeting will be highly interactive to foster an environment that encourages creative thinking and debate. It will be held on 13 December at the Wellcome Collection in Euston.


We’ve received a lot of interest from people with Type 1 diabetes with an interest in technology, but we would particularly like to find a few additional people with Type 2 diabetes who are interested in using technology to help them manage their condition, and how research could help them do this. There are limited spaces but if you think this is you then please do get in touch and let me know at Thomas.Wylie@diabetes.org.uk by *October 25th*.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks Tom

This sounds really interesting!


----------



## TomW

Thanks Mike- we really hope it will be! We've planned it along similar lines to meetings we held on Diabetes and Mental Wellbeing in March and on Remission in July, both of which have lead to some really thoughtful and detailed research recommendations which we hope are going to shape the future of work in both of those fields. To give a bit more of an idea of what's involved, we have a report of what happened at the workshop in March available here: https://blogs.diabetes.org.uk/?p=11185!

We also still have at least one spot available as well for someone with Type 2 and an interest in how Technology could help them to manage their condition, so if that's you and you can keep December the 13th free then please do get in touch either on here or at Thomas.Wylie@diabetes.org.uk! It's also worth saying that we would cover the travel or accommodation expenses needed to help you attend.


----------



## @CNS_IVnurse

Hello Tom
I am also new to the forum. 
I came across this conversation and felt you might be well positioned to signpost me? I have sent you an email and I look forward to hear. Many thanks.


----------

